# Shakespeare, newborn mini foal



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You can read about him in the breeding section


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

He is a cutie. Congrats!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

What a little darling! Good luck with his feeding, I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's so cutie and funny!

I've read your posts in breeding section before. How is he doing?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Awe, what a doll!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Shakespeare was able to maintain his blood glucose overnight, which means he's nursing enough to sustain himself!  They're keeping him another night to make sure he continues to do well through the 48 hour mark, but as long as he does, he can come home tomarrow morning 

I went to visit him. He's so cute and funny! Loves people, loves to be scratched. If I ran, he'd chase me  Sage wasn't too fond of him running around just yet haha! I saw him nurse twice  Sage even lifted a leg for him to make it easier  He turns his head upside down lol!

Here's some photos! 

He was sleeping when I got there









When he woke up they got to go outside 

































Notice the back leg








The upside down head


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

so cute!! what a beautiful coloring. glad he is doing well


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh how cute! look how fuzzy he is!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

There _may _be something on this planet cuter than a newborn mini...but I haven't seen it yet.  What color do you think he'll turn out to be?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hehe, thanks 

He's a silver black appy. I'm positive he'll roan out like his momma


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

What a doll!! =]
and i love your mare's tail.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww, He is adorable! I just love that color.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww! Me and my non horsey friend are so in love with this guy!!! I'm so glad he's getting there!!
x


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

i wanna hug him!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So glad things are looking up! He's adorable and I also love the coloring. I think one of my fav pics is the one with his tongue sticking out! :lol: Keep us all posted on his progress, brave little guy.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

so cute! I am so glad he is feeling better!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Sage's tail is a funny thing: my friend called and told me if I wrap Sage's tail, she'd foal. I like to braid and then put vet wrap over the top, so if the wrap comes off at least they're still braided. Anyhow, I did, and she foaled! LOL


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

What a cutie,a cute face, and I like his coloring, good luck with him


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG He is sooo adorable! Can I ask what is around his neck?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all! 

^^^ he had a catheter in his neck, and it was wrapped to keep it clean and safe.

Here are a couple photos I took on my cell today


----------



## Mistral (Apr 29, 2009)

awwwwww!!!!
He's gorgeous!!!!:O
lucky you!
xox


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

awwwww! sooo cute. Congrats! By the way I love how you did the mommys tail. I can never do tails of horses! : )


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! 

And Twinkie, lol I had a LOT of practice last year waiting on a mare who held out until day 368  Really though, it's easier on a mini that say a TB. I never could get it on my TB... I should try now though, now that I know how lol!


----------

